# Synonym for manufacturing



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

I want you to tell me another way to say" fabric manufacturing"

Yolanda Avila


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Please; I want to know the answer right away.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Right away? 
With a _please_, maybe?


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Right away?
> With a _please_, maybe?


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Excuseme, I am not used to chat. This is my firt time. 
Please.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

This is no chat.
Please, do read the site rules.
Put your attempt, if you please.


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> This is no chat.
> Please, do read the site rules.
> Put your attempt, if you please.


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Okey I will read them.
Could you please, tell me another way to say "·Fabric Manufacturing"?. It is for a homework.


----------



## Californium

Synomym for manufacturing: "fabrication" or possibly "assembly", depending.

There is no such thing as fabric manufacturing, instead use "textiles mill."

Espero esto te ayude


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Thank you for the answer. 
Si creo que es lo que necesito . 
Lo que quiero dar a entender es ·"fabricación de telas."


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Yolanda Avila Vasquez said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> Si creo que es lo que necesito .
> Lo que quiero dar a entender es ·"fabricación de telas."


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

As far as I understand "Textiles mill" is a place where they fabricate textiles. So Is it correct to say "They deal with textiles mill"?


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Yolanda Avila Vasquez said:


> As far as I understand "Textiles mill" is a place where they fabricate textiles. So Is it correct to say "They deal with textiles mill"?


----------



## Californium

In general terms yes!


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Or, may say "they are textiles mill"?


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Which one is the best to say?


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Yolanda Avila Vasquez said:


> Which one is the best to say?


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Yolanda Avila Vasquez said:


> Which one is the best to say?


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Thanks a lot for helping me.  Please! Which one is the best "They deal with textiles mill" or "They are textiles mill".
I am looking forward your answering me.


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

So which one is the best to say " They del with textiles mill" or They are textiles mills".

Thanks for helping me . I am looking forward your answering me.


----------



## zumac

Yolanda Avila Vasquez said:


> I want you to tell me another way to say" fabric manufacturing"
> 
> Yolanda Avila


I found the following doing a Google search on "fabric manufacturing definition."

*Definition: *_Fabric Manufacturing_ - The conversion of fiber into a fabric material by any of a variety of processes.
(Synonyms: cloth manufacture, cloth manufacturing, cloth production, fabric forming, fabric manufacture, fabric producing, fabric production, fiber processing into fabric, fibre processing into fabric, textile manufacture, textile manufacturing, textile processing, textile production)

I hope some of these synonyms help you.

Saludos.


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

zumac said:


> I found the following doing a Google search on "fabric manufacturing definition."
> 
> *Definition: *_Fabric Manufacturing_ - The conversion of fiber into a fabric material by any of a variety of processes.
> (Synonyms: cloth manufacture, cloth manufacturing, cloth production, fabric forming, fabric manufacture, fabric producing, fabric production, fiber processing into fabric, fibre processing into fabric, textile manufacture, textile manufacturing, textile processing, textile production)
> 
> I hope some of these synonyms help you.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Yolanda Avila Vasquez

Thanks a lot . This is what I need.


----------



## zumac

Yolanda Avila Vasquez said:


> Thanks a lot . This is what I need.


You're welcome, Yolanda.

Saludos.


----------

